
Border Patrol Raids a Non-Profit Providing Medical Aid to Immigrants in Desert - Mz
http://reason.com/blog/2017/06/20/border-patrol-raids-a-non-profit-providi
======
MrZongle2
The non-profit should be lauded for attempting to save lives.

The Border Patrol, unlikely to be lauded for anything these days due to their
politicized function, is still performing the duties with which they are
assigned: to patrol the boundary of their sovereign country and apprehend
individuals who have crossed said boundary without permission from said
country. It is hardly an American endeavor: the Mexican Border Patrol engages
in the same activity ( [http://www.msnbc.com/specials/migrant-
crisis/mexico](http://www.msnbc.com/specials/migrant-crisis/mexico) ) though
under less public scrutiny.

According to this article (which desperately tries to avoid the "without
permission" issue by calling these individuals _migrants_ ), four such
individuals were apprehended. Which would imply that the "raid" was not simply
harassment but part and parcel of the Border Patrol doing its job.

The article's rather inflammatory title and tone attempts to paint the Border
Patrol as villains here, though beyond quoting the non-profit's statement,
fails to present a compelling case nor provides any suggestion for how the
Border Patrol _should_ conduct its duty.

~~~
taylodl
The border patrol agents continually harass the volunteers and thwart their
attempt to provide humanitarian aid. The camps have been very cooperative in
getting the individuals they aid to the proper authorities once they've been
restored to health. They have no ability or desire to house these migrants in
their camps for any length of time.

Thing is, border patrol knows this yet they continue to harass these aid
workers who are simply saving lives and getting people to the help they need.

